

David Mamet: Why I Am No Longer a 'Brain-Dead Liberal' - dirtyaura
http://www.villagevoice.com/2008-03-11/news/why-i-am-no-longer-a-brain-dead-liberal/

======
davidw
_Not Hacker News_

